# [SOLVED] genx scanner 1200 dpi driver required



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Good day ladies and gentlemen.

I am looking for software and driver for genx scanner 1200 dpi windows 8.
Official website support is under construction : GENX Middle East FZCO
Please help.

Thanks :dance:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: genx scanner 1200 dpi driver required*

That scanner is pretty old so I doubt there is any support for 8.
I found a lot of Torrent sites but those are generally a bad thing.
Vista or 7 drivers "might" work. have you tried contacting the manufacturer?


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: genx scanner 1200 dpi driver required*

Hi.

Their website is under construction :_(
I searched for win 7 to check if it is working with no luck, all links I got are either broken or as you said torrent. I will be lucky if someone helped me to get vista or win 7 one.

Thanks.



Tyree said:


> That scanner is pretty old so I doubt there is any support for 8.
> I found a lot of Torrent sites but those are generally a bad thing.
> Vista or 7 drivers "might" work. have you tried contacting the manufacturer?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: genx scanner 1200 dpi driver required*

The only reliable place to get drivers is from the manufacturer. Unfortunately, as you already noted, their website is currently not functional.

You could try calling or emailing their support.

Aside from that, I haven't found anything useful.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: genx scanner 1200 dpi driver required*

Thanks.
I will throw it away ;_)


----------

